# Mad and Broken Hearted



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry  I can only imagine how devastated you're feeling. Did they give you any explanation? Gosh, this is just so unfair and unprofessional.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear about this. you have every right to be angry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Was your agreement formalized by a contract? While I totally get how disappointed you are, if you didn't have a written contract and a deposit placed then I am sad to say I don't think there is much you can do. 

I hope you will continue to look for your dream girl and make sure next time that you have a signed contract and have made a deposit that you have a record of having made. Good luck in your search. The right dog will come your way.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So anything less than a signed contract exempts the breeder from living up to their word? A phone/text/e-mail connection is not valid?

I'd be splashing the name of the breeder all over PF and Facebook. 

But then, I'm a Scorpio...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe check with black tie standards in ocala florida? breeds silvers, whites and blues.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> So anything less than a signed contract exempts the breeder from living up to their word? A phone/text/e-mail connection is not valid?
> 
> I'd be splashing the name of the breeder all over PF and Facebook.
> 
> But then, I'm a Scorpio...


I totally agree! And I'm a Pisces, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I have never purchased an out-of-state animal before. I spoke to them everyday by either phone, text or email. I asked them what they needed from us and provided every thing they asked for. Gave them our full names, where we work etc., our personal backgrounds, vet and trainer background, facebook accounts, pics of current standard, what we feed him. Had a conversation with them every single day. Each conversation ends with how excited we are (from us) and see you next Sunday (from all of us). They picked the meeting location since we live so far away and were meeting. They said they were bringing all paperwork with them. I did ask them to email it and they said they were bringing it so I left it at that. 
Just yesterday she was texting me the recipe of home-cooked food she used with her girl and I made it for August. Regardless of a signature, with I understand is what makes a legal agreement, we had a full commitment from both of us. I thought I was dealing with a reputable breeder and I can be looked up online (which I gave her) to see who I am as a reputable business woman. We had an agreement. She even said on the phone after the fact that she knew we had an agreement but these people walked in and liked her. She did the unethical thing. Ethically she would have said either NO this dog is committed OR she would have called me to confirm if she had any questions (which she obviously did not). I have 12 emails from them in the last 7 days and over a dozen texts plus we had a few phone calls. There was no question we were taking the girl or totally and completely excited. 

I am totally and truly devastated. I was completely mentally and emotionally in. Everyone knew about the girl coming. We ordered everything. I have vet, grooming, home training, and agility already scheduled. 

I cant even believe this has happened. My word is everything and I believed that this breeder had good integrity. Why? Because I am obviously a foolish idiot.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

For your prospective poodle to be sold from under you is a real shame. How very disappointing & frustrating. I imagine you put in quite a bit of time researching as well as searching for this special gal. 

I hope it isn't too long before you can rise up & renew your search for another poodle. 

I have searched a bit for a white toy & have found there to be nearly nothing out there available. So if I had plans all set as you had & then to have this happen, I would be devastated. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending a huge hug your way...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's no consolation, but report to akc and better business bureau. esp. with texts, proof of phone calls, evidence of vet's appointment, etc., i think you can at least make a case re your sincerity vs. the breeder's ethics. i wouldn't expect much in response from those organizations, but you never know if this person already has a history of complaints.

beyond that, however, i would look around at other breeders, perhaps closer by, where it might be easier to visit and get a picture of who the breeder really is.

what happened is so discouraging. but take heart, because there really are some decent breeders out there and you will find the dog you want, hopefully from the breeder with whom you want to maintain a relationship.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I guess we were writing at the same time Michele. Try not to be so hard on yourself. You are not an idiot. 

People appear to be on a continuum in regards to moral integrity & emotional intelligence. And it appears the breeder & you are at very different places on those continuums. How could you have known?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry this happened Michele. I tried to find out information about DancingCloud Kennels online, but can't find a website or anything! The only thing that came up for me is this link:

DancingCloud Kennels - Georgia Standard Poodle Breeders - Gun Dog Breeder Classifieds

Does anyone else think that it's rather misleading for them to use a photograph of a Louter Creek dog in their advertisement? I'm pretty certain the pictured dog is not from their breeding... It's from these breeders Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles

Hoping you find the pup that is supposed to be with you - I'm not sure I'd want a forever relationship with the sort of person who would do this anyway. Although it's hard to hear right now, when the wounds are raw, it might have been for the best. Good luck in your continued search and don't give up!! Your puppy is out there somewhere, waiting for you to find them!!!

(edited to add... I'm alerting Louter Creek to the ad, so they may be insisting the photo be taken down. If someone clicks on the link for DancingCloud above and the link or photo is gone, it may be because they weren't supposed to be using Louter's photo!!)

Barb


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I assume it's this breeder
Welcome to my Web site


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, I also don't think you were foolish. The fact that there is so much written (emails, texts) is, in my view, a contract in everything but binding funds. I am so sorry that this happened to you.

I'm with patk -- reporting the situation might be useful and help someone else. Or teach this breeder that they can't get away this kind of behaviour indefinitely.

All the very best to you as you renew your search -- you will find the right poodle, and I hope soon.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

They did a mean and nasty thing to you! You have every right to be mad. As a former show breeder, I will tell you that I would NEVER have done that to someone who had jumped thru all the hoops that you did. I would have been so thrilled to have a puppy buyer like you waiting in the wings! Mean, mean MEAN! I hate stories like this...how can breeders expect to get a reputation as 
"reputable" if they do stuff like this? I really feel for you! Please tell us who did this to you, they need to be on everybody's black list!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Mysticrealm said:


> I assume it's this breeder
> Welcome to my Web site


Thanks! Maybe my North Dakota Google won't find things from Georgia? I tried Googling "DancingCloud Kennels Georgia" and absolutely NOTHING comes up. Very weird - but yes, your link looks correct. 

Barb


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like several of us posted at the same time...all upset for you!


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

Enquires About Dogs

They are a real breeder. Obviously not trustworthy or ethical.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Perhaps you had a lucky escape. For them to act in this manner would make me doubt all they do. Using a photo from another breeder is shady too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I never said the OP shouldn't be horribly disappointed, just that when doing business with someone you don't know other than through a series of phone calls, texts and emails that a written contract protects, perhaps in some small way, from exactly what happened here which is that a less than honest person made a big hole in someone else's heart. For me if a breeder had not offered a contract somewhere in those calls and messages my antennae would have made me wonder. Call me a cynic if you want, but clearly even in the world of poodles not everyone is above board and this isn't the first time this, or something very like it, has happened to someone who posts here.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Their conduct is inexcusable. I am sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am really sorry. Unethical, reprehensible and downright cruel. I suspect they decided to get the money and skip the drive. There is a better Poodle from better people in your future. I can guarantee that!


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't comment on photos from other breeders. I don't know about that. I know for sure they had an agreement with me and sold my dog to someone else that was more convenient to them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Know that a Google search of Dancing Cloud Kennel in Georgia will reveal this thread, said the Scorpio


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> Know that a Google search of Dancing Cloud Kennel in Georgia will reveal this thread, said the Scorpio


Ha! You know what they say about Karma! I feel so badly for you Michele. That is horribly upsetting. I can tell you were all prepared and excited.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I had a very similar thing happen to me a little over a year ago. After months of amicable communication, she sold the puppy to what I assume was someone who offered her more money, but she had the audacity to say that it was to someone who "could give her a _GOOD_ home." I had bought everything and set up appointments and I was so ready. 

I don't understand why these greeders yank dogs away from expecting families like this. It's awful and heartbreaking and I feel deeply for you. Please know that you wouldn't really want to support that kind of person, anyway.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I looked at their website. It is somewhat out of date, but I don't necessarily have a problem with that. Clearly though there are issues with them. They have a page that tells you to click a link to find out about their "selection criteria" but there is no link. There are links to pedigrees, but no evidence of health testing being done, AKC registration numbers but no OFA information to see what has been done.

Michele you trusted a person who wasn't seemingly worthy of it, that isn't idiocy it is a sign that you are a good person. There will be a better poodle from a person who you will have a great long term relationship with in your future.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, how cruel. I'm so sorry this happened to you (((HUGS)))


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. What that breeder did was cruel and unethical.
Sounds like it was a matter of $$$ and laziness. She probably thought it was less hassle to not have to bring your pup to you and just get the $$$ locally....not a person of her word at all, and maybe it's good you found that out now.........besides, I bet a little more searching will find you a dog closer to home. (I hope so anyway!) 

Did she apologize or offer to make amends in any way?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> There are links to pedigrees, but no evidence of health testing being done, AKC registration numbers but no OFA information to see what has been done.


To be fair, all you need is the akc numbers to look up OFA results. I looked up the very first dog and it was tested for eyes, SA, and Hips.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You have every right to be very angry and very heartbroken by this experience.

I am so very sorry to hear that you are having to go through with this terrible disappointment. What an awful and heartless person this breeder is.

I do hope that you are able to find another dog who suits your needs , very quickly.

(((HUGS))) to you all.

Viking Queen


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

BTW I wanted to add that I am terribly sorry that they did this to you. I can't imagine being so excited and ready to get a new dog and then it being taken away. Hope you find a new prospect soon!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I feel very bad for you. :sad: This is an unsettling situation. 

Sending you well wishes ... and for this sad time to pass quickly for you -- 

Sending you much luck for you to find your baby dog from a trusting, caring person soon-that will help put this heartbreak behind you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Michele said:


> ... They said they were bringing all paperwork with them. I did ask them to email it and they said they were bringing it so I left it at that. ...


The above is a huge red flag. I have seen plenty of clauses in breeder contracts that I would not accept in a million years. For her to not be willing to let you know the terms of the sale before you meet the dog is a huge problem. Maybe I am being too suspicious. Maybe the "paperwork" would have been just fine. Maybe. Or maybe not.

So sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Michele, I'm so sorry this happened and feel you might have dodged an uncomfortable situation once a contract was presented; I agree with peppersb. I wonder if it required the buyer to do something that might have been difficult for you. Who knows. I just feel you probably lucked out in the long run.

In Florida you have options for shows and great breeders, and I'd think if you might consider attending dog shows and start to get to know some of the Poodle people there if you mightn't be able to make contacts. Then if someone maybe takes back an older puppy a family suddenly could not keep or if a puppy the breeder grew out as a possible conformation prospect didn't quite turn out, by knowing people who are fairly local to you (I know Florida is not a tiny state), if you couldn't get a call one of these days....

Clubs:
http://tampabaypoodleclub.org/
I'm not a Facebook member, but found this link nonetheless: https://www.facebook.com/OrlandoPoodleClubInc


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Adding one thing. The link for Piccadilly Poodles at the Tampa Bay club isn't working. Here is the current site: Piccadilly Poodles - Home . Looks like maybe she could possibly be a good referral to someone who has white Spoos since it sounds like that is your preference .


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Michele - I can imagine you are devastated. You got a really raw deal. So sorry this happened to you. We can only hope you story gets around...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb said:


> The above is a huge red flag. I have seen plenty of clauses in breeder contracts that I would not accept in a million years. For her to not be willing to let you know the terms of the sale before you meet the dog is a huge problem. Maybe I am being too suspicious. Maybe the "paperwork" would have been just fine. Maybe. Or maybe not.
> 
> So sorry that this happened to you.


peppersb I agree with you that not having anything in writing ahead of time is a warning sign. This was the point I made early on. Some people disagreed and indicated that a "handshake agreement" should be good enough, but for me not when the transaction involves something so important as a living breathing being in the form of a dog. At least with a car there are lemon laws to protect the buyer.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that is a terrible thing they did to you! so sorry!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

How heartbreaking! My first thought was, "why didn't they require you to put down a deposit?" Sounds to me you would have sent them a deposit right away, so I feel it is unprofessional on their part by not having something in place that protected you and them. 

I'm in the middle of raising my first litter and I have gone through tons and tons of inquiries while placing my puppies. I completely understand that no matter how much you communicate through text/emails/calls, a prospective puppy buyer can suddenly stop answering. I've had 3 people tell me they were sending a deposit and even had one tell me it was in the mail, and then it never shows and suddenly they stop contacting me even though they had been sending me texts or emails for days and telling me how excited they are, but by taking a deposit from you, it would have taken care of any worries that you wouldn't follow through in the end. I wonder if there is more to the story, something they are not telling you. 

I really hope you find your dream girl and she will be even more perfect then this one.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

hunny518 said:


> How heartbreaking! My first thought was, "why didn't they require you to put down a deposit?" Sounds to me you would have sent them a deposit right away, so I feel it is unprofessional on their part by not having something in place that protected you and them.
> 
> I'm in the middle of raising my first litter and I have gone through tons and tons of inquiries while placing my puppies. I completely understand that no matter how much you communicate through text/emails/calls, a prospective puppy buyer can suddenly stop answering. I've had 3 people tell me they were sending a deposit and even had one tell me it was in the mail, and then it never shows and suddenly they stop contacting me even though they had been sending me texts or emails for days and telling me how excited they are, but by taking a deposit from you, it would have taken care of any worries that you wouldn't follow through in the end. I wonder if there is more to the story, something they are not telling you.
> 
> I really hope you find your dream girl and she will be even more perfect then this one.


Isn't that the worst? You think a puppy is sold and tell other people who inquired about that puppy it was spoken for and then the people just drop off the face of the earth. I especially never understand people who will make plans to come out then never show up and never call or anything like you have nothing better you could've been doing other than waiting for them to never show up. Because of few people who lied about sending a check I now give a 5 day waiting period if it doesn't arrive in time I assume you changed your mind and puppy/spot will become available again. I hate people like that at least let me know if you changed your mind or found another puppy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fortunately Hunny518 is not in this as a money-making operation, and she is working to build better Poodles!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Streetcar said:


> Fortunately Hunny518 is not in this as a money-making operation, and she is working to build better Poodles!


Thank you for seeing that about me! I have had so many friends who don't understand this and ask "how much are you selling your puppies for!" "Wow your going to make so much money!" It immediately pisses me off. So they have to listen to the lecture lol I start listing the expenses that went into this one litter alone. I always tell them I'm not including show entry fees, travel to shows, or any expense related to showing because that alone cost more than what I get back from selling puppies. Not to mention, I'm keeping 2 from this litter which means I have more health testing expenses and show fees in my future. I bred specifically to keep puppies, luckily for my puppy buyers, I had more than what I wanted to keep and they get to welcome some really awesome new members to their families in a couple weeks :grinning::grinning:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Isn't that the worst? You think a puppy is sold and tell other people who inquired about that puppy it was spoken for and then the people just drop off the face of the earth. I especially never understand people who will make plans to come out then never show up and never call or anything like you have nothing better you could've been doing other than waiting for them to never show up. Because of few people who lied about sending a check I now give a 5 day waiting period if it doesn't arrive in time I assume you changed your mind and puppy/spot will become available again. I hate people like that at least let me know if you changed your mind or found another puppy.[/QUOTE]

Yep. Now I tell people I reserve puppies in the order I receive deposits, and if that means if I receive 2 deposits for my last puppy, the last deposit will be returned. In the beginning I have people a week, but I had those situations happen and changed my mind real quick. Lol. But I'm relieved because people who can cut communication like that aren't people I want owning one of my puppies. I want people who are eager to send me updates. I've put my heart and soul into these babies. 
One of the best compliments I got was today. I had a puppy buyer couple come and visit them today and the husband told me how impressed he was when I opened the puppy pen to get a couple puppies out for them to cuddle and the heard of puppies came flying out and ran straight over to the people. He told me that they had visited another breeder whose puppies were same age and even though she was a reputable breeder and the place was clean and puppies seemed well taken care of, the puppies were very hesitant to come over and took them about 10 minutes before they were comfortable enough to come and check the couple out. He was blown away how eager my puppies were to come over and be picked up by them. Our puppies are in our living room so when people come through our front door, they can see them right away and now the puppies get so excited when people walk in and start throwing huge fits because they want to get out and greet people with the adult dogs lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hunny518, when I first went to see Javelin's litter they responded to my arrival the way you describe your puppies, full of confidence and eager to see new people and things.

One of the folks I know locally had a litter of border collies whelped in late May/early June. She had people interested in all of them and wanted all of them to go to performance sport homes. Two people backed out on her so now, a month or a bit more, after all the other puppies are gone she still has two boys and is looking for pet homes for them. One of the risks a breeder has to be prepared for is this situation. I think that a breeder having a list of purchasers "guaranteed" through making a deposit and signing a contract protects all parties.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Your experience is devastating, but, in today's world, a contract in writing is a must. In my business of real estate, I do not even accept verbal counters, I want it in writing. People change their minds and I do not want to be in the middle of that.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Michele said:


> So for two weeks I have had an email/text/phone agreement with Dancing Cloud Kennel in Georgia to purchase their 9mo old standard female. We have been getting our house and life ready to add her into our family. We have a pre-made vet appointment, grooming appointment and dog training set up. We bought everything she needed to come home with us.
> 
> I've been looking for a white female 8mo-12mo old for months. It was a dream to find her!
> 
> ...


I am SO sorry for your broken heart. Last year we had found a brown phantom little boy that we decided we wanted to join our family. The breeder was in Texas and we are in New York. I wired her a $500 deposit and we purchased all of the necessary puppy supplies. We were supposed to pick up little Jaxon the next weekend when out of the blue, the breeder sends me an email at 1 am to inform me that she was refusing to sell Jaxon to me because she didn't like my Facebook friends. 

We were so hurt and confused. We tried to understand why and we continued to get different answers from her. We came to the conclusion that she was keeping the puppy for herself to breed. 

A few months later, we met our current breeder and now have Auguste and Tucker. 

Your puppy will come. It's okay to grieve and be angry about the situation. But I can tell you from experience that someday soon you'll be looking into the eyes of your poodle and realize it worked out for the best.


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

*Bouncing Back*

I am bouncing back from that awful experience with the bad breeder! 

So yesterday afternoon I called the Tampa Bay Poodle Club to see if they could recommend anywhere to find a white female spoo. She said, yes. Yesterday morning it so happened that a local breeder (20 min from me), who is involved with TBPC called to let them know that the buyer of one white female from her six week old puppy batch cancelled out because of health reasons and she had this one female available. So she came available yesterday morning and I reserved her (yes with a deposit) today. Turns out I know the seller/breeder from church...very small world. 

So, today I met our "June". She is only 6 weeks and will be ready to go at 9 weeks. Nine weeks versus Nine months is a huge difference. I am a little scared....but excited....but scared, lol. I do think August will LOVE her and be a great big brother. He was a year when we got him and trained. The only puppy I had as young as her was a pug so this will be a different world. I was fully prepared for a 9 month old. The 9 week old is old will be a different world for us. Did I say excited and scared?! lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am thrilled for you to have made such a close to home connection. There was a reason that fate pulled the rug out from under you on the other puppy. It was to send you this one! And now you, June and her breeder will be a happy extended family.

Puppies can be hard, but there are great resources here to help you through. Check out these threads. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/182666-puppy-reality.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/137842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop.html

I am sure you will do just fine with June as a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, I just read this whole thread, and I was so mad for you! I am thrilled that this seems to have a happy ending for you though! Congrats on the new puppy!!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Michele said:


> I am bouncing back from that awful experience with the bad breeder!
> 
> So yesterday afternoon I called the Tampa Bay Poodle Club to see if they could recommend anywhere to find a white female spoo. She said, yes. Yesterday morning it so happened that a local breeder (20 min from me), who is involved with TBPC called to let them know that the buyer of one white female from her six week old puppy batch cancelled out because of health reasons and she had this one female available. So she came available yesterday morning and I reserved her (yes with a deposit) today. Turns out I know the seller/breeder from church...very small world.
> 
> So, today I met our "June". She is only 6 weeks and will be ready to go at 9 weeks. Nine weeks versus Nine months is a huge difference. I am a little scared....but excited....but scared, lol. I do think August will LOVE her and be a great big brother. He was a year when we got him and trained. The only puppy I had as young as her was a pug so this will be a different world. I was fully prepared for a 9 month old. The 9 week old is old will be a different world for us. Did I say excited and scared?! lol


Yay!!! This is why it worked out the way it did. This was your puppy, not the other one. You needed this other puppy and she needed you, once she is in your arms you will realize no other puppy would match your needs like this one will :relaxed:


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I read the "puppy reality" recently and thought, yup that's why I like older dogs, lol. And now here we are. 

Keep us in your prayers :act-up:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh Michele, I'm so happy for you ! How wonderful you already have a connection with June's breeder. And you've already gotten to meet her-wow! You will have tons of fun with your little girl even though you'll have to (get to) go through some of the younger stages with her. So happy for you and her breeder for this excellent placement!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!!! I knew you'd find one closer to home! Having the breeder so close to you will be such a great help in raising your new pup!!! Be ready for the time of your life with your beautiful new baby..........and PLEASE post a few pics!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Yay, Michele, so glad this worked out for you!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I happily join the group rejoicing in your soon-to-be puppy. Yes, puppies are a huge lot of work, but they are so darn adorable that you can't help but love them. All the best to you and June. If there is a good training center near you, I recommend a puppy kindergarten class. In the last 15 years, I have taken new puppies there. It's not because I need to find out how to train a dog. I just find it a good way to let the pup interact with other puppies and humans in a controlled environment. Also, if you are finding any behaviors troubling, the trainers are a great resource.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. she was waiting for you!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

You will do just fine with her! Lots and lots of treats at the ready.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!! You are going to love her and PF has your back through puppyhood and beyond.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That is really wonderful news. I am so happy for you. It will be exciting for all of us to watch her grow. Of course, we will all be here to offer help if you need it.

Blessings, Viking Queen


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, I just read this thread from start to finish. I had a hard time not expressing my dismay for you and shock at that the first breeder did, but reminded myself that I have jumped the gun in answering before, only to find out something later that would have totally changed what I said. So glad I waited.

What an amazing story. Jeepers - 20 minutes away, and from your church. Sounds like a miracle to me. I am so happy for you! Will you be visiting her between now and 9 weeks when you pick her up? I would have a hard time not going over every day to love her to bits. Congratulations!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you'll like having a puppy, I prefer to raise from puppies so that I know what their experiences are from a young age. I think you'll be glad once you get her and after a few days, she'll seem like she's been there forever! Just read the info you've gotten... since she is a poodle, she'll be a smart diva!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy for you. It does sound like it was meant to be.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You've had a roller coaster ride with a happy ending - can't wait to see photos of your new baby.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad things worked out for you with little June. I can't wait for pictures and updates.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope the first girl got as good a home as you would have provided, your new little June is a lucky girl indeed, happy for you.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Michele that is very exciting news!!!! I am so happy for you!

I agree with the others. 

Things happen for a reason.  It was meant to be!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! Look how that worked out! Your puppy was waiting just around the corner the whole time, you just didn't know it. lol

I am so very happy for you and June. What a lucky little puppy to get you!


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

The puppy was the one for you all along! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats ! 


Sent from my 0||||0


----------

